# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Помогите пожалуйста

## Mantra23

Нужна помощь, для составления проводок в 1С Ресторан палтусов!

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*

----------

